# What the Difference?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I am down now to just a few bows on deciding on my new one for next year. I am really liking the Fred Bear Truth and have heard many good things about it and its at a very reasonable price around 500. now i was wondering if it is worth the extra money to possibly go with a more expensive bow such as a mathews or maybe a vectrix. Is it kind of like rifles and shotguns where for example if i were to buy a new shotgung a 870 express would do the job just fine but a sbe 2 is just nicer or what. Plz list my possible options and what you believe and why. Is it worth going up a possible 150 from the Fred Bear Truth or not?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I would say shoot all of your choices and see which feels good for you before you decide on buying one. Alot of things come into play with choosing a bow and it would work out better if you can get a feel for what suits you. Its hard to compare to a rifle or shotgun, only way i could think of it as, higher end guns performance wise might have a smoother action, crisper trigger, being free floated or glass bedded more accurate. With a better bow that fits you and tuned properly might have less hand shock, quieter, smoother on the draw and let off, lighter and rugged. The bows your chosing should be good for all that jazz, but its what feels best for you and what you enjoy shooting more. I would say not to buy a "package" bow. Its better to pick and chose everything seperate so you can find good deals on rugged quality equipment. Otherwise, you cant go wrong with a Mathews, havent shot the Truth bow or Vectrix. Which Mathews were you looking into? Im a Bowtech/Mathews guy (I know, I know) Good luck. I hope some of this info helped.

Really good info that might help.
http://www.huntersfriend.com/bowselection.htm
http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Bow-R ... ns-all.htm


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I am biased towards mathews, but, I honestly think a used hoyt vectrix, or mathews outback or switchback would be a higher quality bow than a new primos. If you don't wanna spend a whole lot more check out ebay or your local sporting goods store for a used mathews or hoyt. They would be a lot better purchase.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Go with quality first...You WILL be glad in a few years down the road that you did. Really, what is an extra 150$ when your talking hunting? I am with bretts, and am also biased towards mathews-its an awesome bow-Just cant wait to get a crack at a buck when I come home.


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

I just bought a vectrix xl. So far so good. You really should be sure that whatever you buy is comfortable for you. Hoyt or Mathews is a matter of preference. They both make an awesome product. Remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I read both links that RiverRob posted above and they were very informative and great helping links. I looked and compared the vectrix and the truth and i didnt see much difference at all. What do u think is the big difference between the two for the extra 150-200$. Do u want a high let off %? Plz help me compare and decide on the switchback reg. and xt, fred bear truth, and the vectrix.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

You really need to get the bows in your hand and shoot. Listen and feel what the bow is telling you. Can you repeat the shot easily or do you have to fiddle to get the same feel? Is the bow quiet? Is the draw smooth? Does the grip set comfortably in your hand? You can't do a fair comparison by just looking at specs, they are just guidelines to get you thinking. Go to a good shop and spend a couple of hours looking and shooting, the right bow for you will stand out.


----------

